# Mahi Mahi update



## Prof. Salt

The little guy is eating well. I was worried, because he didn't seem to eat anything he first 24 hours. I had decided if he didn't eat today I would release him and hope he would survive. Well he found his appetite today, and he loves shrimp and little crabs! If I shake one of the sargassum clumps on the surface of the tank, he rushes up and waits, inches from my fingers, looking for the next shrimp to fall from the weed. He's really fast when he wants to be.


----------



## Thailawson

Nice!

What type of filter are you running on this tank?

How do you replace the water?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Lol... dude those things grow fast as *#Ã—%. Get a bigger tank now. A 3 year old mahi is old

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

I run a Marineland Penguin system with two biowheels, and an undergravel filter system as well. Every 4 or 5 months I break the whole thing down and clean it out. Since I live near the water, and all the fish are locals, I just add water as it evaporates. They have done very well for several years that way.

This little guy will outgrow my tank very soon, and I will carefully transport him back to the beach and release him. I'm just excited that I get to spend a little time with such a cool fish in my living room!


----------



## Poon Chaser

That's awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thailawson

Prof. Salt said:


> I run a Marineland Penguin system with two biowheels, and an undergravel filter system as well. Every 4 or 5 months I break the whole thing down and clean it out. Since I live near the water, and all the fish are locals, I just add water as it evaporates. They have done very well for several years that way.
> 
> This little guy will outgrow my tank very soon, and I will carefully transport him back to the beach and release him. I'm just excited that I get to spend a little time with such a cool fish in my living room!


That's cool.

When adding water, do you add just fresh water?

I assume just fresh water is evaporating so adding salt water would raise the salinity levels.


----------



## mutttrk

awesome man who else can say they have a pet mahimahi


----------



## Prof. Salt

I buy gallons of distiller water. When salt crust builds up on the edges of the tank I knock them back in and add distilled water.


----------



## flounder daddy

That is cool as hell Glenn!


----------



## TranTheMan

thank you for update. I hope he is a male one ==> big head and more color.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That is very cool!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthappy

Glenn, tell 'em where you found the mahi? Didn't a bunch of sargassum weed arrive in the local harbor? We used to get plenty of little tripletail, sargassumfish, and triggerfish that way, just shake 'em out of the grass. When we lived on the bay, we'd just fill a bucket or two with local water, and filter it clear.


----------



## Wygans

Prof. Salt said:


> I run a Marineland Penguin system with two biowheels, and an undergravel filter system as well. Every 4 or 5 months I break the whole thing down and clean it out. Since I live near the water, and all the fish are locals, I just add water as it evaporates. They have done very well for several years that way.
> 
> This little guy will outgrow my tank very soon, and I will carefully transport him back to the beach and release him. I'm just excited that I get to spend a little time with such a cool fish in my living room!


I know this isn't a fish tank forum.

You have been lucky not to have issues. Cleaning the entire filter system at one time is not a good idea. Its washing away all the beneficial bacteria and causes the tank to recycle. If you live that close to water id change out 20% of that water at least once a month. The nitrates after five months of no water changes cant be good.


----------



## pomakai

That is very kool


----------



## Flounder Face

That is really cool.


----------



## Crusader

Prof. Salt said:


> This little guy will outgrow my tank very soon, and I will carefully transport him back to the beach and release him.


Here, let me get your hopes really high:


----------



## CamoWhaler

Crusader said:


> Here, let me get your hopes really high:


That's funny

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## minedude

Crusader said:


> Here, let me get your hopes really high:


:headknock That was some deep stuff. Amazing how mother nature is.


----------



## Prof. Salt

I found this guy, and a sargassum fish, down at the Packery boat launch. I just kept scooping up nets full of weed and shaking them out. You'd be amazed at what can be hiding in there. 

...and I'm a realist. I'll do my part to be a good steward by releasing the little guy when it's time, but if he immediately gets eaten that's on him.


----------



## minedude

I recall about 20 or so years ago we were fishing for crappie on lake Houston, all of the sudden the bite stopped. we started swapping baits and in process I hooked a 4" lg mouth. Had him in an aquarium for a few months and he was an eater. He got a lil to big for the 10 gal tank he was in and I set him free in a pond I frequent. (which we dumped cats we had caught along with other water critters we caught)


----------



## Muddskipper

Before size limits my uncle had a triple tail the size of a quarter in his tank....he could hand feed it....

After a few month it jump out a small section out the back .....it happens

BTW- Mahi is one of the fastest growing......2 yrs it reaches it max size...only the strong survive of that specie....not many tanks going to hold it


----------



## KSigAngler

just curious.. what other types of fish do you have in your tank?
pics?


----------



## Prof. Salt

It would take a while to list everything that has been hosted in the tank over the last few years, but a few notables: African Pompano, barracuda, permit, pompano, whiting, squid, jacks of all types, baby ribbonfish, seahorses (four of the five species found in Texas), pipefish, shrimp eels, bristle (fire)worms, mutton snapper, pistol shrimp, mantis shrimp, spadefish, puffers, and soles among others. I will post a few pics shortly.

My one rule for a saltwater tank: we don't buy fish, we go find our own.

The mahi had a change today; he got blue spots!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

This is awesome thread. Keep posting pics. An estimate of size would be cool too as he grows! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt




----------



## rat race

How about donating it to the aquarium at Moody Gardens


----------



## Poon Chaser

Prof. Salt said:


> It would take a while to list everything that has been hosted in the tank over the last few years, but a few notables: African Pompano, barracuda, permit, pompano, whiting, squid, jacks of all types, baby ribbonfish, seahorses (four of the five species found in Texas), pipefish, shrimp eels, bristle (fire)worms, mutton snapper, pistol shrimp, mantis shrimp, spadefish, puffers, and soles among others. I will post a few pics shortly.
> 
> My one rule for a saltwater tank: we don't buy fish, we go find our own.
> 
> The mahi had a change today; he got blue spots!


He looks like a little bad ars. Lol so cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

I'll talk to my biologist friend to see what the options would be when he grows a little. Texas State Aquarium might enjoy him...


----------



## Trouthappy

That mahi is too valuable to toss back in the surf. That's the best picture of a small mahi I've ever seen, with sargassum behind him. You should stock up on more, before he gets too big. I don't see why National Geographic or the aquarium or somebody would want one of those...

When we lived in POC we only kept fish in the aquarium we caught ourselves. There were sergeant-majors on the bay side of the jetties, little snappers from the docks and grass flats, the latter caught in a 20 foot seine. The kids had fun with that. In the seaweed we had the usual stuff from there, too. Also I had a 10-12 flounder that didn't grow in a year. Also a rock hind grouper I caught with a handline while scuba diving the rigs. He didn't grow in a year, either.


----------



## Agwader

Prof. Salt said:


> I found this guy, and a sargassum fish, down at the Packery boat launch. I just kept scooping up nets full of weed and shaking them out. You'd be amazed at what can be hiding in there.
> 
> ...and I'm a realist. I'll do my part to be a good steward by releasing the little guy when it's time, but if he immediately gets eaten that's on him.


Just do us all a favor and teach him how to hunt before you release him.


----------



## johndoughy

So cool. I had the same filter, its a real good one, you are doing exactly the stuff I wanted to do as a teen.


----------



## Yellow.mouth

I've donated a bunch of sharks and rays to Moody. Those guys would give me a hard time about keeping an occasional blacktop home to eat. Then oneday went up there to visit the fish, and their whole tank had died. Not that they run a bad operation, **** just happens sometimes. It was really cool though getting to bring the kids to visit the fish we had caught. Never seen an aquarium Mahi there or any place else. Really neat!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Most fish only grow to their aquarium size.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TranTheMan

It is strange that it is not allowed to keep a flounder alive in an aquarium but it is OK to kill and eat five per day (except two in November).


----------



## Bird

TranTheMan said:


> It is strange that it is not allowed to keep a flounder alive in an aquarium but it is OK to kill and eat five per day (except two in November).


You can keep them as long as they are legal size for taking. Regarding mahi mahi in the tank, they are tough to keep alive in captivity when they get bigger without huge tanks. Seaworld in Hawaii solved the problem by building a big acrylic cylinder tank so they would just swim in circles with the simulated current. Very cool you have one in your tank. Good luck and definitely post lots of pics and updates about the little guy.


----------



## Duramaxjack

Prof. Salt said:


> I run a Marineland Penguin system with two biowheels, and an undergravel filter system as well. Every 4 or 5 months I break the whole thing down and clean it out. Since I live near the water, and all the fish are locals, I just add water as it evaporates. They have done very well for several years that way.
> 
> This little guy will outgrow my tank very soon, and I will carefully transport him back to the beach and release him. I'm just excited that I get to spend a little time with such a cool fish in my living room!


That is awesome 
Do you think he has a chance of making it if you turn him loose at the beach? Maybe off shore at the weed line he would have a better chance. I know nothing about it just thinking.


----------



## boatmanjohn

Thanks for sharing! I have a 60 gal tank with local fish in it. I was hoping to catch pretty reef fish that I've seen while snorkeling but have only managed to net a school of Sgt Majors. Those are fun fish. They adapt very well to tank life and will quickly learn where food comes from! Mine follow me every time I cross in front of the tank. I dropped a croaker in from last summer and he's still kicking (amazingly!!), I have a horesehead conch, starfish, and plenty of anemones. I just run a regular filter with biowheel and do complete water changes about once a year or a little less. I use all local ingredients, including granite rocks and crushed shell. 
I had several snapper that I watched grow from about one inch to over 5 inches until I released them last year. I've caught a LOT of really cool fish by seining the gulf beach and the nearby inland channels in the summer. The problem with Gulf fish is they are picky with water quality and food choices.
I encourage anyone who wants a salt water aquarium and lives near the coast to not be shy and set one up. Start with common baitfish until you get it figured out. It doesn't take long and it's probably less maintenance than you think.


----------



## boatmanjohn

TranTheMan said:


> It is strange that it is not allowed to keep a flounder alive in an aquarium but it is OK to kill and eat five per day (except two in November).


I've caught a couple of Tongue fish in the seine and tried to keep them in my aquarium. They would have been perfect but I didn't distract my snapper before dropping them in. They got eaten as soon as they hit the water. Same with a small crab I tried. I pretty much have up on crabs because they grow fast and get aggressive. I have noticed there is some kind of crab that came in either as an egg with the water or on a rock or shell. I see him hiding on occasion in the rocks and don't remember putting him in the tank. Not sure what kind it is but he keeps to himself and surely adds to health of the system.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

boatmanjohn said:


> I have noticed there is some kind of crab that came in either as an egg with the water or on a rock or shell. I see him hiding on occasion in the rocks and don't remember putting him in the tank. Not sure what kind it is but he keeps to himself and surely adds to health of the system.


A guy I hunted with had a crab or two that hitched a ride from Eagle Pass one morning. He tried to convince his wife that they crawled off the used mattress he bought for his camper. I don't think she bought his story. hwell:


----------



## aguaflaca

as said by many other people, this is very cool.
I was at beach in Port A this weekend and your story had me picking up clumps if sargassum in the surf and shaking them to see what fell out. I managed to lose my bifocals while doing it.
the sargassum was really thick on the beach.


----------



## Trouthappy

Don't put little sheepshead in your aquarium, they're mean little buggers and just go around biting the tails off every other fish. When that restaurant The Spot first got operating in POC, they set up a 6-7 foot aquarium and I caught some local fish for them. But after a few weeks the little sheepshead had to go. The only way to get them out, was catch them on a tiny hook. I yanked them out of there, sometimes they spit the hook and went skipping across the restaurant floor. I tossed them into the parking lot, and they were last seen flying away with seagulls, and it didn't look good for them.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Now that's funny!

I too have experienced sheepshead (and Sgt Majors) as they grow big. They are too aggressive to get along in the tank, so I pretty much turn them loose after they reach two inches long. Today I caught a huge sargassum fish that's as big as my hand. I'm 6'4" tall and have some pretty big hands. I had to start up our other tank to house him. He would have eaten the mahi mahi, and that would be unacceptable.










The mahi ate shrimp today until he couldn't get any more down. He swam around yawning like he needed to throw up. At least he's eating well. Good times at Prof. Salt's Aquarium Emporium, lol!


----------



## Agwader

very very cool, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Trouthappy

That sargassumfish is huge, I didn't know they get that big. One time I was snorkeling under a weed mat offshore, there was a floating tree on the very edge of it. There was a tripletail about 8 pounds just sitting there, trying to look like a piece of the foliage. A little school of banded rudderfish came by, and _wham!_ Quick as lightning, that tripletail had his dinner. The rudderfish's tail was sticking out of his mouth, still wiggling. Lots of critters live in that sargasso weed, it's an entire ecosystem. What a disaster it must be for them, when all that weed washes on the beach.


----------



## minedude

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Most fish only grow to their aquarium size.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Just as smack stated they are limited to there environment


----------



## jamisjockey

Dude I wish I could bring my boy by to see that, but that's a long drive


----------



## jampen

Not all fish...when I was a kid we had a channel cat in 15gl aquarium and it grew to the size where it could hardly turn around.

We took him to the lake and let him go. 

I doubt he made it very long because, for about 30 minutes, he would not swim away from us. He was so used to that aquarium and people feeding him that he didn't know what to do in the lake.


----------



## Prof. Salt

I left for a while this afternoon to see my students graduate. When I got home he had changed his colors again. See for yourself:


----------



## hog_down

Awesome pics, please keep us updated!


----------



## KSigAngler

Hes a chameleon! In all seriousness, he does resemble one


----------



## fishman2006

minedude said:


> Just as smack stated they are limited to there environment


This is a myth. Fish continue to grow even in small aquarium. What usually happens is once they start to feel cramped they'll start to stress and this will drastically reduce their lifespan. Some species handle being in a small aquarium better than others.


----------



## Agee008

^^^^^ very true. That may apply to fresh but not saltwater fish. I eventually trade my fish when they outgrow my tank. I have a 150g tank.


----------



## aguaflaca

Prof. Salt said:


> I left for a while this afternoon to see my students graduate. When I got home he had changed his colors again. See for yourself:


as people have said they grow/mature really fast.
are you seeing any noticeable size change in addition to the color change?
thanks for the updates and keep them coming. it's kinda like a biology class.


----------



## Prof. Salt

The only real change in behavior is a drop in apparent stress. He was pretty stressed when I first put him in; I worried he might have to be released the same day, but he has gotten really comfortable with the surroundings and has learned to watch me as I get close. He knows it's shrimp time when the lid goes up. I slowly lift and shake a clump of weed and the shrimp start falling into the open water. 

It's interesting to watch his thinking. When he sees a shrimp hit the water, he runs over and watches. He wants them to run away ...the faster, the better. If they don't run fast, he's not interested. It's an educational idea for fishing around weed mats


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> The only real change in behavior is a drop in apparent stress. He was pretty stressed when I first put him in; I worried he might have to be released the same day, but he has gotten really comfortable with the surroundings and has learned to watch me as I get close. He knows it's shrimp time when the lid goes up. I slowly lift and shake a clump of weed and the shrimp start falling into the open water.
> 
> It's interesting to watch his thinking. When he sees a shrimp hit the water, he runs over and watches. He wants them to run away ...the faster, the better. If they don't run fast, he's not interested. It's an educational idea for fishing around weed mats


Keep teaching professor! Im enjoying the heck out of this thread.


----------



## Trouthappy

Lots of times spanish mackerel and dolphin won't hit a jig, unless its moving fast and erratic. That's why you want a high-ratio reel, when offshore. I used to tell my people the fish were reading the label on their lure, that's why they wouldn't hit.


----------



## WillieT

What a great thread and beautiful pictures. It is interesting to find out how they react to certain things. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Trouthunter

Excellent pictures and a really great thread.

I guess we've all adopted the baby Mahi Mahi lol...he needs a name though. 

TH


----------



## Rolls

Trouthunter said:


> Excellent pictures and a really great thread.
> 
> I guess we've all adopted the baby Mahi Mahi lol...he needs a name though.
> 
> TH


I like Mahi


----------



## sylvan

In the 90's I had a 120 g tank for 10 years with all local caught fish. I have a neighbor with a 700 gal tank. Before I knew better, I raised a 2" spec to 22" - You could hand feed him but he could barely turn around in the tank.
We had a neighborhood ceremony with about 30 neighbors and turned him loose in a canal at Tiki Island. I don't think anyone fished in the canal for a month- makes me laugh thinking about him
I have extensive notes on doing this and will be glad to share if you are interested - pm me
*You can raise brine shrimp to feed them - bigger ghost shrimp can be easily caught with a drop net
*Don't put a puffer in your tank - it is the meanest, baddest SOB in their world
I like your thread.... please post more


----------



## TranTheMan

sylvan said:


> *Don't put a puffer in your tank - it is the meanest, baddest SOB in their world


Fugu! If he does not behave, send him to a sushi restaurant and that will teach him.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Mahi boy was waiting when I got home... I got him some shrimp and noticed that any time my hand comes near the tank glass, he flares his fins and swims in a little circle as if to say "Whoa! Have you seen me today? You better grab the camera before I lose these colors!" I think fame is starting to go to his head.

















I also noticed that the nidibranchs have been getting busy... they left me a few egg spirals. This tank is becoming a real nursery...









...meanwhile next door, Mr Sargasso is looking cranky. I placed two croakers in his tank as a housewarming present, but he hasn't decided to cash them in just yet.


----------



## coastman

Super cool man!


----------



## scm

It would be cool if you could get him big enough to tag and release to see where the little dude ends up.


----------



## robolivar

awesome update!! 2cool pet!


----------



## jampen

How about Marshal...as in the attitudinal bad*** rapper...M&M...mahi-mahi


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> Mahi boy was waiting when I got home... I got him some shrimp and noticed that any time my hand comes near the tank glass, he flares his fins and swims in a little circle as if to say "Whoa! Have you seen me today? You better grab the camera before I lose these colors!" I think fame is starting to go to his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the nidibranchs have been getting busy... they left me a few egg spirals. This tank is becoming a real nursery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...meanwhile next door, Mr Sargasso is looking cranky. I placed two croakers in his tank as a housewarming present, but he hasn't decided to cash them in just yet.


Croaker!! Omg!!  your gonna gut hook your sow sargassum fish!!! Haha

His belly will be rumbling soon. I bet he eats both when he decides to get hungry!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I say let Captain Dave cook that little dude in about a year!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I say let Captain Dave cook that little dude in about a year!


Make it two and invite a group of 2coolers!!:cheers:

Or at least me!:doowapsta


----------



## jampen

Man that eye-ball-to-head ratio is way outa whack.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Hahaha! He just hasn't grown into those big eyeballs yet. I'll keep feeding him and his eyes will look smaller.

...and Mr Sargasso has already downed the two croakers. He's swimming around looking for more.


----------



## oldriver88

Great thread!!!!! More pics please!!!!!


----------



## Agwader

Prof. Salt said:


> Hahaha! He just hasn't grown into those big eyeballs yet. I'll keep feeding him and his eyes will look smaller.
> 
> ...and Mr Sargasso has already downed the two croakers. He's swimming around looking for more.


Awesome, take some video for us. Great thread.


----------



## Backwater1

Thread of the year


----------



## WadinMoron

*Lurker*

I almost never post anything here, but this is a great thread. Please keep it up Prof.Salt!


----------



## saltwater4life

This is really too freakin cool, never thought a pelagic like that would survive in a smaller tank. Hell, I'd upgrade to a larger take just for this lil guy! Please keep up the updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

I'm heading out after more shrimp this morning to feed the little guy. I took a few shots within about a 1 minute time frame to show how he changes colors.

In this one he has just chased a shrimp that is now hiding behind the water outlet in a tight space. The mahi is ready to pounce...









He's taking a run around the weed clump looking for any more of the smallest shrimp. He seems to prefer the tiny ones... and the chrome colors.









Seconds later he's still on the lookout but has changed to more color.









This seems to be the default color scheme today.


----------



## patwilson

Way 2cool! I'm really enjoying this thread....


----------



## GulfCoast1102

I don't know if it could really get any more cool than this! 'Cept maybe a baby billfish of some kind! But then you wouldn't be able to share pics without mr law knocking on your door!


----------



## Prof. Salt

I brought in a load of tiny fish and shrimp for Mahi boy, and he devoured them so quickly that when I returned with my ipad the show was over. I got video of him strutting around, lit up with a full belly.

I'm able to post video clips to facebook, so I put a link here to my Porf. Salt Outdoors page. I haven't figured out how to post video from my ipad here yet, but the link will let you check it out.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profsaltoutdoors


----------



## akkording

Sooner or later we will need a live tank web cam for Mahi boy. 

Keep the updates coming, you have my vote for thread of the year.


----------



## Sgrem

If you have never seen a big tank feeding man that is way way cool. Like they do up at BPS or so....go check it out. They throw little bluegill in and the bluegill dont even get wet....the bass just inhale them immediately. Impressive.


----------



## jesco

Do you have any pics of the nudibranchs?


----------



## dstocker

keep the pics coming!


----------



## Prof. Salt

Nudibranchs? I have a few, but they stay pretty camoflauged in the weed.


----------



## fishonkev

I study my prey from juvenile til midlife,
Then I track 'em down, catch 'em and eat them.

I am, The coolest fisherman in the world."


----------



## fishonkev

Way cool


----------



## Sportfishing29

Keep up the good work. I'm amazed how far you raised that mahi.


----------



## Russ757

So cool! Please keep us updated with pics!


----------



## Prof. Salt

While I was collecting new food stocks for the mahi today, I saw a little blob no bigger than the end of a pencil eraser in the net that looked like it might be alive. It intrigued me so I gently dropped it in the bucket and came home. I netted it out and could see that it unfolded into something interesting as it hit the water. It slowly crawled its way to an artificial plant (this is the smaller tank) and when I took his photo, I realized he is something I've never seen before. I'm wondering if the bright colors on the antennae looking parts mean it's poisonous? Not that it would bother me; either way it's a cool little critter. Anyone have an idea what this thing is?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Looks like it might be a sea-cucumber.


----------



## fishman2006

All nudibranchs. The sargassum ones and the colored one. The bright colors advertise to predators that they are poisonous to eat.


----------



## jesco

fishman2006 said:


> All nudibranchs. The sargassum ones and the colored one. The bright colors advertise to predators that they are poisonous to eat.


I agree,nudibranch. I read that some swim freely or hang out near the water surface and eat the tentacles from man o wars. They keep the stinging cells in their bodies as protection from predators.


----------



## aguaflaca

and the awesome biology lesson continues.


----------



## WillieT

2Cool. It is amazing what you find in the sargassum. I have never taken the time to look, but you can bet I will the next time I am at the beach. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## jamisjockey

I showed my son this thread and he's asked me every hour since about it, hoping for updates!


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Thread of the year!! Very cool thanks for the updates!

Part of my 'normal' beach kit is a butterfly net, small aquarium (1-2 gallon or so) and a bubbler - all in hopes there will be some fresh sargasso weed. My son and I love to catch the weed balls and see what shakes out. We have never taken anything home, though.


----------



## jampen

So how do you go at it?

Is it just wading in the surf with a bucket, grabbing up wads of grass and then go to shore and pick through it?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

That eye ball is awesome

you need to get a juvi ballyhoo, pull it behind a tiny remote controlled boat and troll your weed line. LOL


----------



## Jerry-rigged

jampen said:


> So how do you go at it?
> 
> Is it just wading in the surf with a bucket, grabbing up wads of grass and then go to shore and pick through it?


What I do - wade the surf with a bug/butterfly net or a large bait net, and just scoop up big clumps. hopefully before they get rolled by a breaker. Once it is in the net, I will shake/slosh the weed to shake and critters into my net. If you can nab the weed before a wave churns it up, it will almost always have small shrimp and crabs. small sargasso fish and tiny spade/tripletail are pretty common also.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

In a few more weeks it will be big enough to jalapeno stuff & bacon wrap!


----------



## jesco

jampen said:


> So how do you go at it?
> 
> Is it just wading in the surf with a bucket, grabbing up wads of grass and then go to shore and pick through it?


If you wade out and gently scoop a clump of sargassum and water into a white bucket, and just wait a minute or two, you will often be able to see lots of critters emerge and go about their business naturally. Something to do when the fishing is slow...


----------



## mysteryfisherman

I keep coming back to this about twice a day on my phone to see the updates. This thread is great and those pictures are fantastic! Thank you for sharing, you are a gentleman and a scholar.

Tight Lines


----------



## Prof. Salt

Photos will be up later, because it just got in from paddling 17 miles offshore. The water is still dirty from the rains, and kings are hard to find. Sharks on the other hand... Released two Atlantic sharp nosed, a 4.5 ft blacktip, and a beautiful and very acrobatic spinner shark that went almost 6.5 feet. I sure hope I got some of those jumps on video! 

I hooked a mako from the kayak last summer, and the spinner was second only to that one as far as crazy and exciting fighting skills. She put me through the ringer! 

When I got home I was worried that Mahi boy might not have enough to eat... He has discovered how to be a predator. The silver mullet that are still alive are all snug in the sargassum weed, sitting as motionless as possible. Two mullet are missing, and several perch and shrimp. Mahi boy's stomach is again bloated. He's hanging out under the water discharge as if he's done something wrong. I'm proud of him, finally taking his place on the top of the food chain!


----------



## rubberducky

Your making me want to get a big tank and see what I can catch! 
Can't wait for more pics of the fat little guy lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Man this is awesome. Keep it coming prof. Salt...


Sent from that East 5


----------



## Prof. Salt

....where mullet go to die.









His lateral line is looking more pronounced, and he's got some stippling around his gills that's looking good ...and look at that belly.









I think the flash bouncing off other glass walls gives the blue or purple reflection on his reflective areas.









I love the coloration of this sargassum shrimp. Orange-brown with stark white blotches, and the claws of a little lobster.


----------



## coastman

Awesome! So about how long is he?


----------



## Dukiball

I see I need to convert my 135Gal tank back to saltwater lol


----------



## Agee008

What's the salinity of your tank??


----------



## batmaninja

He has a sewer trout stuck in the chamber and is about to get a little jet propulsion :bluefish:


----------



## Prof. Salt

He hasn't grown very much in length, but he's gaining a little girth. He looks to be about 6 1/2 inches.

Salinity level: salty. Sorry, I don't know the number right now.

...and I don't allow any Cornback Brown Trout in the tank.


----------



## TranTheMan

6 1/2 inches! From the pics I thought he was a fingerling!


----------



## colbyntx

TranTheMan said:


> 6 1/2 inches! From the pics I thought he was a fingerling!


Some guys tend to exaggerate numbers like that!


----------



## Prof. Salt

My wife estimates him at about 6 1/2 inches. I thought he looked more like 12...

...and for a Mahi, he is a fingerling. You just need big fingers.


----------



## minedude

Prof. Salt said:


> My wife estimates him at about 6 1/2 inches. I thought he looked more like 12...
> 
> ...and for a Mahi, he is a fingerling. You just need big fingers.


Know this is truly a fisherman "wife says 6.5in " the fisherman says "12in"


----------



## Prof. Salt

Well, Mahi boy's stomach did not explode, and the tank is not fouled with sewage but something did happen:he grew overnight. I posted two video clips here:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profsaltoutdoors


----------



## patwilson

That is way 2cool!



Prof. Salt said:


> Well, Mahi boy's stomach did not explode, and the tank is not fouled with sewage but something did happen:he grew overnight. I posted two video clips here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/profsaltoutdoors


----------



## Agee008

Can you post video here? Some of us do not have Facebook for legal reasons.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

He will make a blackened Mahi Po Boy by Labor Day! :work:


----------



## GulfCoast1102

Agee008 said:


> Can you post video here? Some of us do not have Facebook for legal reasons.


You don't have to log in (don't need an account) to open the link and view the pics. Facebook is blocked entirely on my work computer, but i can still open that link and view pics. No need for an account.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Sorry guys. The only way I have for shooting video that close is by iPad, since I need to be closer than the focus range on the GoPro. I don't know how to post video on this site directly. Maybe you could view it after work?

Ok, I got one uploaded to Vimeo. Is that a better method?


----------



## Agwader

Prof. Salt said:


> Sorry guys. The only way I have for shooting video that close is by iPad, since I need to be closer than the focus range on the GoPro. I don't know how to post video on this site directly. Maybe you could view it after work?
> 
> Ok, I got one uploaded to Vimeo. Is that a better method?


Yes, that is badass.


----------



## aguaflaca

Saw the video on Facebook. He is looking good and really prowling the tank. 
I guess it's too early to really tell if it's a bull or a cow. When do the bulls develop the big forehead?


----------



## Prof. Salt

Hahaha! Vimeo only let me download two video clips before it shut me off for the week. I guess they want me to purchase Vimeo Plus...

Here is a link to my YouTube channel. I will try to post all the fish videos here. They post much more quickly off the iPad than they do from the Sony Vegas video editor. I expected it to be a major ordeal so hadn't done it. Turns out it's pretty painless, so here you go:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUlA7t_RQ4wSkWHmfOsoXFg


----------



## Prof. Salt

aguaflaca said:


> Saw the video on Facebook. He is looking good and really prowling the tank.
> I guess it's too early to really tell if it's a bull or a cow. When do the bulls develop the big forehead?


My marine biologist friend says within a few weeks the fish will take on a more adult look. Bull or cow doesn't matter to me, I just hope it stays healthy. He (or she) started the prowling in the last two days and has really tuned in to the predatory instinct. Bad news for the other fish...


----------



## BrandonGCM

Very cool fin flare on the little guy!


----------



## Prof. Salt

What you've all been asking for: Mahi boy tears up some dinner!


----------



## Claybob

That was an awesome vid!

Many years ago I had a marine aquarium. This thread is seriously making me want to get another one to mess around with.


----------



## Agwader

Wow, that was awesome. Those bait fish don't last long in that tank.


----------



## aguaflaca

It didn't take him long to figure that out. He is really fast.
What kind of fish are you feeding him?


----------



## Prof. Salt

Their only hope is to hide in the weed and not move. Once he sees them in the open it's all over very quickly.

I'm feeding him pin perch, mud minnows and silver mullet. He seems to like pin perch least, but overnight he will eat every one he finds. I'm having to keep them separate and give him two or three at a time.


----------



## txsmith1

that little guy can move! Nice video


----------



## Ducksmasher

with as much as your feeding, I hope your doing weekly water changes with some good water at around 34ppt (1.026). If you could replace the back pane with plate glass and drill it, you could set up a sump with a skimmer and pump and really get it right. Ive also found when the sargassum starts to turn and die releasing waste, it will start fouling the water pretty quick.


----------



## Sportfishing29

That boy can swim quick. I'm impressed with his speed.


----------



## Agee008

GulfCoast1102 said:


> You don't have to log in (don't need an account) to open the link and view the pics. Facebook is blocked entirely on my work computer, but i can still open that link and view pics. No need for an account.


Correct. Thanks


----------



## Herb Burnwell

That little dude is fast...


Sent from that East 5


----------



## johndoughy

WHAAAAAT!! That dude is FAST. Man.

I'm subbed to your channel. You are living my aquarium dream.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Cool idea! He is super fast!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

It appears I may have Mahi girl (not boy) in the tank. The forehead would have started to take on the typical bulge in a male by now, according to my biologist friend. Here she is after eating a couple of fish yesterday.









...and today after a pinfish for dinner. Notice the new tongue sole I caught resting below her.









According to the two folks I have found who actually have experience raising mahis in aquariums, they must eat more frequently than other fish because of their fast metabolism. Two days without food can really hurt them; therefore I will attempt to get her a fish or two per day and do my best to keep the water in good shape.


----------



## aguaflaca

the way she is lit up in that second picture is awesome.


----------



## Agwader

Prof, next time you need to do something spectacular and raise a Blue Marlin.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Billfish tuna and mackerels need a lot of room to swim. My tank isn't nearly big enough to keep one alive ...then there's the challenge of finding one and keeping it alive long enough to get it to the tank. I think Mahi girl is pretty much a pinnacle fish for me.


----------



## saltwater4life

Is there any way Prof to take a video of her eating? Really interesting thread and cool as Heck!


----------



## AndyThomas

saltwater4life said:


> Is there any way Prof to take a video of her eating? Really interesting thread and cool as Heck!


Post 128

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fishdaze

This is awesome. Thanks for sharing the pics and videos.


----------



## Prof. Salt

This is her showing off that blinding speed. Sorry for my laughter, but it was surprising to see that speed and ferocity from a cute little fish!






She already are today, but I'll try to video the event again tomorrow.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Prof. Salt said:


> This is her showing off that blinding speed. Sorry for my laughter, but it was surprising to see that speed and ferocity from a cute little fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She already are today, but I'll try to video the event again tomorrow.


Dude that is cool right there!


----------



## gunsmoke11

Prof. Salt said:


> This is her showing off that blinding speed. Sorry for my laughter, but it was surprising to see that speed and ferocity from a cute little fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She already are today, but I'll try to video the event again tomorrow.


Can you leave about 20 minnows in there to school up in a corner and let her eat when she wants? Or will the minnows die?


----------



## Prof. Salt

I don't think this fish has an off button with her appetite. She eats too much and makes me worry that she'll eat herself into trouble so I'm keeping the food in a separate tank until each little fish has it's appointment with my colorful reaper.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> I don't think this fish has an off button with her appetite. She eats too much and makes me worry that she'll eat herself into trouble so I'm keeping the food in a separate tank until each little fish has it's appointment with my colorful reaper.


Haha. Do you ever feel like the man that pulls the switch on death row!

You are the executionist!

Awesome work bud. Keep it coming. I know I enjoy it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinodude

fishman2006 said:


> This is a myth. Fish continue to grow even in small aquarium. What usually happens is once they start to feel cramped they'll start to stress and this will drastically reduce their lifespan. Some species handle being in a small aquarium better than others.


In my experience of fishing keeping, the environment size tends to slow down or even stunt fish growth. If I put a 12 inch pleco into a 29 gallon aquarium, it will definitely slow down and perhaps even stunt their growth. This however indicates that the fish could be stressed and die prematurely.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

dinodude said:


> This however indicates that the fish could be stressed and die prematurely.


Hopefully it at least makes it to Po Boy size. :fish:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hopefully it at least makes it to Po Boy size. :fish:


Its a girl.


----------



## Prof. Salt

No worries about stunting her growth. I am in contact with the Texas State Aquarium about handing her off to them when she outgrows my tank. They seem excited about the idea, so she might continue to have fans and a good way to view her.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Its a girl.


Prolly taste even better! :biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> No worries about stunting her growth. I am in contact with the Texas State Aquarium about handing her off to them when she outgrows my tank. They seem excited about the idea, so she might continue to have fans and a good way to view her.


That would be awesome.
Be cool if they could set uo a webcam for for feeding times.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Prolly taste even better! :biggrin:


Word!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatibilt

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Its a girl.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Prolly taste even better! :biggrin:


Nah, probably fishy tasting!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Ducatibilt said:


> Nah, probably fishy tasting!


If you've never had any that was a little fishy, you havent fished enough! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agwader

Prof. Salt said:


> No worries about stunting her growth. I am in contact with the Texas State Aquarium about handing her off to them when she outgrows my tank. They seem excited about the idea, so she might continue to have fans and a good way to view her.


Very cool, have you noticed any growth yet?


----------



## Prof. Salt

She's definitely getting thicker, taking more of a Mahi shape. Length isn't increasing too much yet, but she has really dialed in the predatory instincts and is getting plenty to eat.


----------



## topdawg jr

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Prof. Salt

My girl's rockin' the tank today! Check out the extra girth... and she's grown a little longer as well. I did a 5 gallon water change today, and changed out all the sargassum with fresh weed.










Here she's turning around to get in her hiding place under the water discharge ledge. Like a mahi offshore hiding under a log or board. She's a little thicker, no?









Did someone ask about flounder? This little flatfish is not a Southern flounder, but is definitely a relative.









Momma shrimp is about ready to have babies all over the tank from the looks of things...









...and last but not least: the squishy thing, I'll call it Medusa, is crawling along the glass, cruising for fun things to do I suppose. It's a fascinating creature, whatever it is!


----------



## txorange61

Awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastman

Cool critters!


----------



## tmatheaus

This is awesome. Got any more updates on this?


----------



## surf_ox

Squishy thing creeps me out. 


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## TranTheMan

>Did someone ask about flounder? This little flatfish is not a Southern flounder, but is definitely a relative.

They are so cool because they can camouflage. Some years back at the Corpus Christi aquarium where there was a good size flounder that would take food from your hands.


----------



## AndyThomas

Any updates?


----------



## Reel Girl

So incredibly awesome and cuuuute!!! I know, it's a girl thing....


----------



## Prof. Salt

I am out of town on business, and I'll be back in town Thusday night. I will post new photos then. I stocked the tank with mullet and mud minnows. I really hope she paces herself and doesn't eat the whole bunch at once.


----------



## JFolm

Do you have any structure in there? That can help the minnows hide and build her predatory skills.


----------



## AndyThomas

Prof. Salt said:


> I am out of town on business, and I'll be back in town Thusday night. I will post new photos then. I stocked the tank with mullet and mud minnows. I really hope she paces herself and doesn't eat the whole bunch at once.


HA, that could get interesting! It would have been cool to stock it like that, then have a video camera rolling while you are gone.

Thanks for the update

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wygans

It probably will eat every single one. I had a 10" flounder that ate 16 big mud minnows in twenty minutes. It had three tails sticking out of its mouth and it kept trying to eat more. It eventually puked up several undigested minnows.


----------



## RRfisher

Great thread. It would be awesome to see the whole set-up, I'm really curious what it all looks like.


----------



## fisHRman

Thanks for taking the time and efffort to post all of the pics and videos. This is a great thread.


----------



## surf_ox

Web cam?????


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## bigflats

Loving this thread. Thanks! What is the flounder type fish eating?


----------



## Prof. Salt

Just talked to my wife... There are no more fish in the tank, and Mahi girl is needing her dinner. I finished my work meeting early and am heading home tonight. Will put some new photos up tomorrow. The wife says the fish is noticeably bigger already.


----------



## spotsndots

As the others have said this is BY FAR the best thread ever on 2cool!!


----------



## Reynolds4

Wow, I just read through the whole thread. This is awesome!


----------



## Justin_Time

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> Just talked to my wife... There are no more fish in the tank, and Mahi girl is needing her dinner. I finished my work meeting early and am heading home tonight. Will put some new photos up tomorrow. The wife says the fish is noticeably bigger already.


Such a good papa!!!

Man, this is better than any college biology class I have been in!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

Some of the shrimp were carrying eggs when they came home with me. I believe the flatfish are eating up the babies. They don't seen too interested in the flake food that the mullet and other fish eat, and they're still too small for even larval fish that I can catch. Whatever they're doing, they are finding something to eat.


----------



## aguaflaca

Prof. Salt said:


> Some of the shrimp were carrying eggs when they came home with me. I believe the flatfish are eating up the babies. They don't seen too interested in the flake food that the mullet and other fish eat, and they're still too small for even larval fish that I can catch. Whatever they're doing, they are finding something to eat.


Sounds like you have a healthy little ecosystem going. Reading this thread every morning puts a smile in my face.


----------



## troutsupport

He almost looks like macs purple topwater.... just at some chartreuse dots on top. Cool


----------



## Prof. Salt

Today's update:
Mahi girl is growing in girth, and a little in length, but not as quickly as I feared she might. At this rate she will be fine in the tank for another month or so...

I went out and seined some grass flats this morning with My buddy Tino. After two passes we had plenty of small fish, threw back several pounds of shrimp and two sargassum fish and headed over to the Packery launch to get some fresh sargassum weed. Having accomplished the mission, I brought the new vics home. As quickly as I would net them and put them in the tank, Mahi girl would gulp them down. Finally she got full and went up under the water outlet to hide as she often does, and that let me put the rest of the food fish in the tank for later consumption. I also put in four more pregnant shrimp who will help ensure that the two flatfish don't go hungry.

And now some photos:

























A mugshot of the new vics awaiting the inevitable:


----------



## John_B_1

Really cool, she looks stuffed


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

so cool. Was waiting for the update.


----------



## aguaflaca

your most recent story on Facebook was very cool.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Thanks. I post here first, and by the time I get to FaceBook I have a more entertaining (silly) story of the events.


----------



## rubberducky

She is as fat as a pig!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B2

this is the best thread ever on TTMB


----------



## Prof. Salt

I haven't posted a video clip in a few days and her growth is pretty obvious when she's in motion.


----------



## jampen

She is significantly bigger... maybe 50% longer


----------



## GSMAN

*She's a growing!*

If I were one of those minnows, I'd be sleeping with one eye open!!



Prof. Salt said:


> I haven't posted a video clip in a few days and her growth is pretty obvious when she's in motion.


----------



## Goags

She's well cared for! As most everyone has said, awesome thread post. Will be following her as she rapidly grows. Thanks!


----------



## Prof. Salt

Today I could hear the theme to Jaws playing in the house. I walked around to locate the source, and wouldn't you know it, Mahi girl had my stereo playing the soundtrack to her favorite movie...

...those poor pinfish.


----------



## jampen

That seaweed fish is playin dumb...


----------



## Prof. Salt

There are two sargassum fish, nervously trying to blend in, and over twelve pinfish stubbornly holding in that one little clump. I need to release the pinfish and catch more mullet and mud minnows tomorrow.


----------



## jampen

Why is that one, upside down?


----------



## Prof. Salt

I've decided that Mahi girl enjoys chasing her food, but when the food frustrates her by hiding for long periods of time she can change colors quickly and often. She has gone from chrome to green and yellow to a dark phase several times in a few minutes.


























...alright, alright. Tomorrow I'll go find you some mullet and mud minnows!

And the upside down sargassum fish? They hold onto the weed with their fins, and it's not unusual for them to hang upside down as they wait for lunch to come within range.


----------



## aguaflaca

Prof. Salt said:


> ... And the upside down sargassum fish? They hold onto the weed with their fins, and it's not unusual for them to hang upside down as they wait for lunch to come within range.


I wondered what the weird little pectoral fins were for. 
I scooped this little guy up fishing Thursday night at the Indianola Fishing Marina. He was swimming around amongst the clumps of sargassum that came in with the tide. Watched him a little while, took some pictures and let him go. 
I've never seen one up close. They are pretty cool little creatures.


----------



## Yellow.mouth

Are the pinfish avoiding being eaten?


----------



## jesco

Very cool, aguaflaca! Great pictures!


----------



## Poon Chaser

aguaflaca said:


> I wondered what the weird little pectoral fins were for.
> I scooped this little guy up fishing Thursday night at the Indianola Fishing Marina. He was swimming around amongst the clumps of sargassum that came in with the tide. Watched him a little while, took some pictures and let him go.
> I've never seen one up close. They are pretty cool little creatures.


Pretty wild looking. The thing has arms!!!. Nature is truly amazing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

The pinfish are very crafty. They will lie flat on the gravel, school tight against the sargassum fish, and otherwise play hard to get. When she gets one, they can prove difficult to swallow with all those fins. I'm heading out now to sein some better victims...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Great thread

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gunsmoke11

Not to be a buzz kill on this thread because I love checking the updates but just a question I have heard that fish will only grow to the size of the water/tank around them. Is this true? Jw


----------



## Prof. Salt

I have been told by biologists that they will continue to grow, so at some point soon she will need to move to a larger tank. I am in the process of lining up a huge new space for her.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Prof. Salt said:


> I have been told by biologists that they will continue to grow, so at some point soon she will need to move to a larger tank. I am in the process of lining up a huge new space for her.


Swimming pool? That will be a big girl.


----------



## JFolm

This thread makes me wish I had the knowledge and time for a tank. Keep it going prof.


----------



## Prof. Salt

It took an hour with the cast net, but I finally found four silver mullet that were the right size. Got some funny looks from others as I threw back lots of good bait for fishing. 

I brought the four chosen ones back to the house. Mahi girl was truly impressive as she brutalized each of them as they were dropped into the tank. I almost feel sorry for the mullet. They know that death is coming, but their terror only pushes Mahi girl into frenzied action. She didn't need training in how to be an apex predator... this is all instinct, and she's GOOD at it! For now, she's full and happy to hide out in her shade spot, digesting her meal until the next feeding opportunity. 

I was caught off guard at how quickly she dispatched them. My hands weren't even dry and it was all over. Next time I will be sure to video it, because she's really getting good at killing dinner.


----------



## essayons75

Can't wait to see some video! Very cool!


----------



## iridered2003

Awesome!


----------



## clint623

Sweet! Looking forward to it


KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## Prof. Salt

You asked for it, here she is in two clips absolutely killing the mullet!


----------



## JShupe

Thanks prof for this thread it's truly incredible.


----------



## WildCard07

That's cool!


----------



## T_rout

Awesome thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

Here's your pic of the day


----------



## jampen

She's watching you...

Maybe sizing you up for later.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Two nights ago I was splashing my finger in the tank and she bit me. I think if I were two inches long and went for a swim in there I'd be in serious trouble.


----------



## gettinspooled

Prof. Salt said:


> You asked for it, here she is in two clips absolutely killing the mullet!


Those are great videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillieT

I was gone for a week and could not wait to get back to see what was going on. She has become quite the movie star. Great thread, absolutely the most entertaining I have ever seen on 2Cool. Keep the pics and videos coming please. Thanks


----------



## Mojo281

I'm sure everyone wants a pet Dorado now... Keep it coming!!


----------



## txdukklr

ok this thread is getting cooler by the day


----------



## Prof. Salt

I finally got a chance to measure her against the glass today... she's over eight inches and growing quickly. She ate a three inch mullet while I was at work. I thought they were still too big, but I guess not. I don't usually feel very attached to fish, but this girl is special. In a few short weeks she will need a larger home, and I sure hope she does well with her new place...


----------



## WillieT

She is a beautiful girl. And quite the fishergirl. Amazingly quick.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

How long was she when you got her?


----------



## Reynolds4

Some beautiful colors on her!


----------



## iridered2003

you'll need to blow this guy up with green, he's DA MAN!! awesome work my friend.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Jerry, she was about five inches when I found her. She barely grew at all the first week, but she's got it figured out now! She's a high maintenance girl, as fish go, and I have to head to the bay again today to net some new victims. She will eat between two and eight fish per day. For me that means the nets just stay in the back of the truck for now... not that I'm complaining. I have a Mahi in my tank!


----------



## landlockid

Too frickin' cool for words!! Mucho green to you my friend!!


----------



## Prof. Salt

Today I wanted to surprise my baby girl, so I brought her something special. She LOVES her new school of silver mullet! She's playing around, herding them all over the tank. I think I can see her smiling, and she's being so gentle with all the babies...

...wait, weren't there, like 20 more of them a minute ago? Ah well, enjoy them, girl! There are about 30 more that split off the group, hiding near the bottom. She's good at hide-and-seek too, so this should be a nice afternoon for her.


----------



## hog_down

green to you, sir!


----------



## dinodude

I love fishkeeping.
Keeping that must be rewarding!


----------



## patwilson

Thread of the year.....


----------



## Justin_Time

I think you just need a bigger tank so you can keep her!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Burnwell

patwilson said:


> Thread of the year.....


x2

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Bob Haley

I have a remote operated sport fishing boat that will fit in that tank

Seriously, this is a great thread to follow and hope she finds a bigger tank/home for further research and development to keep this going.


----------



## aguaflaca

Bob Haley said:


> I have a remote operated sport fishing boat that will fit in that tank
> 
> Seriously, this is a great thread to follow and hope she finds a bigger tank/home for further research and development to keep this going.


HAHAHA
that came to mind the other day, I thought it would be cool to "troll the weed line".


----------



## Prof. Salt

If you could troll a Sabiki rig fast and she would be all over it.


----------



## willyjoe1

*Thread of the year.*

This thread make me feel like a drug addicted, keep came back for more. LOL


----------



## fisHRman

Best thread ever. Thanks!


----------



## Prof. Salt

Sorry guys, I've been busy for the last day or two and haven't posted much...

Mahi girl has eaten all but four of the mullet school, so when I come off the gulf tomorrow I will stop and get her some new friends. 

I heard back from the Texas State Aquarium, and it sounds like they will be taking over care of the Mahi when she gets cramped in my tank. Sadly, it won't be long...

I will try to get more photos and video up tomorrow; with luck she will put on a show eating the new guests.

Thanks for the show of support, it's been a fun ride watching this fish grow. Soon I can reconfigure the tank to my ten year old's request: a friendly tank where the fish don't eat each other... Seahorses here we come!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Prof. Salt, thank you... i almost posted earlier asking for an update...can we keep track after she goes toTexas State Aquarium? Would love to follow this lucky creature. 


Sent from that East 5


----------



## aguaflaca

Great news, at least for Mahi Girl, but I'm sure they will give you visitation rights.
HAHA. 
I was really hoping that the Texas State Aquarium was what you had in the works. I love that place. 
When I was in drafting/design school at Del Mar (88-90), we made many field trips there as part of the curriculum. Dive been going regularly since then.


----------



## iridered2003

http://houston.craigslist.org/zip/4496831952.html


----------



## surf_ox

Next a baby sail???


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## johndoughy

I have a membership to the TSA. Is she going to be displayed??


----------



## Prof. Salt

I don't have details yet, but I would think so. The aquarium has never had a mahi before, and they seem excited to have the chance. I may have to renew our family membership so I can visit my girl in her new digs.

I brought some mullet home this afternoon but that crazy Mahi ate so fast I couldn't get the ipad picked up fast enough to video the events. I put in several fish while holding the ipad in the other hand, but of course she decided not to attack those fish... I think she's messing with me 

I will post new photos tomorrow!


----------



## Bob Keyes

Update?:an4:


----------



## Texxan1

Update? This is in the running for thread of the year!!!!!!!!! Thats one famous fish

Gota love it, video video video lol


----------



## Prof. Salt

OK guys and gals, here's your update:

This girl is wearing me out! I go to net her new victims almost every day, and with work and family and offshore kayaking, time for the aquarium is a challenge to find some days. Enough of me complaining, you want to see Mahi girl, don't you? She's getting fatter and you can tell from how her eyes look small now that she's still getting bigger. There are nice blue designs showing up on her forehead when you view her from the right direction. As near as I can tell she's around 9 inches in length now. The TSA is in her near future, because my tank continues to shrink...


----------



## Goags

Major thumbs up for your persistence, as well as your camera abilities!!!


----------



## Agwader

awesome pictures, thanks for the update.


----------



## Im Headed South

Awesome, that one where she turning on her next victim is my favorite to date. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## JFolm

I can't get enough!


----------



## coastman

Awesome man, hope she'll be on display at the aquarium.


----------



## Crusader

man, second picture is amazing... I feel for that shad


----------



## WadinMoron

4th pic down, 2nd from bottom. Pic of the year. Great shot! The turn, the colors, the reflection from the mirror on the right, the prey. It's fantastic.


----------



## WillieT

Thanks for sharing this great experience with us. I think many of us can't wait to get to the computer to see what the latest is on Mahi girl. I know it takes a lot of time to do what you have done, but I just want you to know how much I appreciate it.


----------



## aguaflaca

Im Headed South said:


> Awesome, that one where she turning on her next victim is my favorite to date. Thanks so much for sharing.


yeah X2. 
you can really see the "big" dolphin she is growing up to be coming out in that one.


----------



## Prof. Salt

BIG NEWS! Just heard fron Texas State Aquarium, and they will have quarantine space available for her this week. She's gonna be moving up to a much larger tank.

...now I'm a little sad.


----------



## redlover

so no more live feed/report ? so sad...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Woohooo!!! great news!!!! Dont be sad, we all will be able to enjoy her for a few years to come.

Much better than releasing into wild. I had visions of the video that showed a guy releasing his rat (or something) and with in a few seconds a hawk swooped in and took it. LOL

You dont want a scenerio like this.






We all are glad it will be safe


----------



## Agwader

Prof. Salt said:


> BIG NEWS! Just heard fron Texas State Aquarium, and they will have quarantine space available for her this week. She's gonna be moving up to a much larger tank.
> 
> ...now I'm a little sad.


 Don't do it, let's take a collection for a huge tank you can put in your living room. Lol


----------



## AndyThomas

Prof. Salt said:


> BIG NEWS! Just heard fron Texas State Aquarium, and they will have quarantine space available for her this week. She's gonna be moving up to a much larger tank.
> 
> ...now I'm a little sad.


Oh no! Good, but sad! I think that they should let you stop by every now and then to take pictures and post them here. I say keep the thread alive!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Prof. Salt said:


> BIG NEWS! Just heard fron Texas State Aquarium, and they will have quarantine space available for her this week. She's gonna be moving up to a much larger tank.
> 
> ...now I'm a little sad.


 NOOOOO!!!! This is the best reality TV show going. 2cool fundraiser for 500 gallon tank. I want to see her grow!


----------



## Bob Keyes

We ain't letting you off this easy, you are just going to go to a different tank to get us our pics of Mahi Girl that's all!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Let them know you will only donate on one condition. They they set up a live feed webcam with internet access! Announce feed times so we can see the action!


----------



## WillieT

Do they know they are getting a celebrity?


----------



## Prof. Salt

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Let them know you will only donate on one condition. They they set up a live feed webcam with internet access! Announce feed times so we can see the action!


I will forward this request, but no promises. I AM going to ask for a photo every few days to watch her progress. If they grant that wish I will forward them here so y'all can keep track with me.


----------



## johndoughy

OK here's an idea. My wife takes our daughters to the TSA like every two weeks, and she is a photographer. I'll take over when she moves into the new digs, provided it isn't backstage(and even then, I'll go at least once for that).

We should name her! Mahi girl is OK, but you've got a potential star on your hands, give her a name!


----------



## jampen

Dora or Doris


----------



## Flounder Face

Professor, this was great. I appreciate the time and effort you put into this. Well done.


----------



## johndoughy

We......sorry, that was supposed to say "you". None of us having naming rights, we are just onlookers!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Need to make a deal with of the workers, tell em to set 2cool account and post pics on this thread ever day


----------



## Prof. Salt

There are certainly enough folks who want to see her daily or close to that. I'll pass the word and see what the chances are of getting a live feed. I don't know what the financial situation is there, but we won't get a live feed if I don't ask, right?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> There are certainly enough folks who want to see her daily or close to that. I'll pass the word and see what the chances are of getting a live feed. I don't know what the financial situation is there, but we won't get a live feed if I don't ask, right?


Well yeah, she feels like she is one of my own.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigE35M

*Awesome Story*

Amazing story to follow and watch.


----------



## rat race

I like Gloria


----------



## Steelersfan

Collect $ to donate a wifi enabled wireless HD webcam that is always on pointed at her tank. You can get them for $100 to $200. 
I am sure they have wifi access at the aquarium. 

If they don't, then forget that idea...


----------



## Trouthunter

Man I'm going to miss her...hope they take good care of her.

TH


----------



## Agee008

Why don't we take a collection and get her a larger tank? You can find 150 gallon tanks. This might prolong the inevitable. We have options.


----------



## colbyntx

Agee008 said:


> Why don't we take a collection and get her a larger tank? You can find 150 gallon tanks. This might prolong the inevitable. We have options.


I think it is wearing out the Prof to keep up with her feedings! It will only get worse as she grows.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Agee, that would be a very temporary fix. Within a year she'll be 20 or more pounds... Too big for a home aquarium.

I knew her stay would be short-lived when I brought her home, but I (most of us?) feel richer for having gone through the experience, as short as it was. It's time to let others care for her and trust they will do it well. I've learned a lot about how these fish develop, their feeding and metabolism, their need for some kind of shelter and what makes them go from disinterested to killer within a split second. She is a fascinating fish and I am still amazed at the diversity and beauty of life in the oceans (gulf included). 

Mahi mahis are just one of the wonders I look forward to encountering again on the open waters. I have been blessed to spend short periods of time with whale sharks, manta rays, eels, huge sharks and all manner of life out there and all I can say is that God's creation is amazing. Most of these were encountered from a kayak in local waters, which made the experience even better. The Texas coast offers us a wild, wet jungle to explore if we are just willing to push a little fear aside. The best way to conquer fear is to learn about the environment and the things found within it. Big sharks aren't something I fear as much as something I know to respect. Don't tempt them to become your predator and they are fascinating. Do something foolish and it might prove costly. 

Encounters with amazing animals sometimes bring with them strong emotions (as with this fish), but I try to remember that I was lucky just to have the meeting I did. I will do what I can to keep a connection with Mahi girl (and share it for all of us) and I am already anticipating my next run-in with the next cool creature out there...


----------



## Agee008

Prof. Salt said:


> Agee, that would be a very temporary fix. Within a year she'll be 20 or more pounds... Too big for a home aquarium.
> 
> I knew her stay would be short-lived when I brought her home, but I (most of us?) feel richer for having gone through the experience, as short as it was. It's time to let others care for her and trust they will do it well. I've learned a lot about how these fish develop, their feeding and metabolism, their need for some kind of shelter and what makes them go from disinterested to killer within a split second. She is a fascinating fish and I am still amazed at the diversity and beauty of life in the oceans (gulf included).
> 
> Mahi mahis are just one of the wonders I look forward to encountering again on the open waters. I have been blessed to spend short periods of time with whale sharks, manta rays, eels, huge sharks and all manner of life out there and all I can say is that God's creation is amazing. Most of these were encountered from a kayak in local waters, which made the experience even better. The Texas coast offers us a wild, wet jungle to explore if we are just willing to push a little fear aside. The best way to conquer fear is to learn about the environment and the things found within it. Big sharks aren't something I fear as much as something I know to respect. Don't tempt them to become your predator and they are fascinating. Do something foolish and it might prove costly.
> 
> Encounters with amazing animals sometimes bring with them strong emotions (as with this fish), but I try to remember that I was lucky just to have the meeting I did. I will do what I can to keep a connection with Mahi girl (and share it for all of us) and I am already anticipating my next run-in with the next cool creature out there...


Wow. It's amazing how a fish can be so emotional for us! I think I'm gonna need light therapy after this.


----------



## WillieT

Thank you again sir, for sharing this amazing little creature with us. May she live a long life in her new environment.


----------



## redlover

Prof. Salt said:


> Agee, that would be a very temporary fix. Within a year she'll be 20 or more pounds... Too big for a home aquarium.
> 
> I knew her stay would be short-lived when I brought her home, but I (most of us?) feel richer for having gone through the experience, as short as it was. It's time to let others care for her and trust they will do it well. I've learned a lot about how these fish develop, their feeding and metabolism, their need for some kind of shelter and what makes them go from disinterested to killer within a split second. She is a fascinating fish and I am still amazed at the diversity and beauty of life in the oceans (gulf included).
> 
> Mahi mahis are just one of the wonders I look forward to encountering again on the open waters. I have been blessed to spend short periods of time with whale sharks, manta rays, eels, huge sharks and all manner of life out there and all I can say is that God's creation is amazing. Most of these were encountered from a kayak in local waters, which made the experience even better. The Texas coast offers us a wild, wet jungle to explore if we are just willing to push a little fear aside. The best way to conquer fear is to learn about the environment and the things found within it. Big sharks aren't something I fear as much as something I know to respect. Don't tempt them to become your predator and they are fascinating. Do something foolish and it might prove costly.
> 
> Encounters with amazing animals sometimes bring with them strong emotions (as with this fish), but I try to remember that I was lucky just to have the meeting I did. I will do what I can to keep a connection with Mahi girl (and share it for all of us) and I am already anticipating my next run-in with the next cool creature out there...


Well said professor, this would probably be best for her.
Now I have another reason to take my kids to visit the aquarium.hwell:


----------



## iridered2003

Prof. Salt said:


> Agee, that would be a very temporary fix. Within a year she'll be 20 or more pounds... Too big for a home aquarium.
> 
> I knew her stay would be short-lived when I brought her home, but I (most of us?) feel richer for having gone through the experience, as short as it was. It's time to let others care for her and trust they will do it well. I've learned a lot about how these fish develop, their feeding and metabolism, their need for some kind of shelter and what makes them go from disinterested to killer within a split second. She is a fascinating fish and I am still amazed at the diversity and beauty of life in the oceans (gulf included).
> 
> Mahi mahis are just one of the wonders I look forward to encountering again on the open waters. I have been blessed to spend short periods of time with whale sharks, manta rays, eels, huge sharks and all manner of life out there and all I can say is that God's creation is amazing. Most of these were encountered from a kayak in local waters, which made the experience even better. The Texas coast offers us a wild, wet jungle to explore if we are just willing to push a little fear aside. The best way to conquer fear is to learn about the environment and the things found within it. Big sharks aren't something I fear as much as something I know to respect. Don't tempt them to become your predator and they are fascinating. Do something foolish and it might prove costly.
> 
> Encounters with amazing animals sometimes bring with them strong emotions (as with this fish), but I try to remember that I was lucky just to have the meeting I did. I will do what I can to keep a connection with Mahi girl (and share it for all of us) and I am already anticipating my next run-in with the next cool creature out there...


20 lbs sounds like dinner. j/k'in buddy. outstanding thing you're doing


----------



## Prof. Salt

Trust me, if I catch a 20lb Mahi while fishing, it will come home for dinner!


----------



## Trouthunter

Thanks for including us in this adventure/journey Prof. It's been a hoot seeing the Mahi develop and grow.

I'll tell them at the aquarium that I'm there to see the Professor's Mahi lol.

TH


----------



## Prof. Salt

Thanks, TH. I've enjoyed sharing with everyone, and if ever I find another one I'll be ready for another round!


----------



## Agee008

When she does go, we should all be there the first day she is displayed!! Good idea?


----------



## Prof. Salt

This afternoon Mahi girl's sporting her chrome look, with a few colorful accents. Our hermit crab decided to celebrate by shedding his skin (eeeewwww). Nice gesture buddy, but maybe you could have cleaned your shell? Notice the live baby barnacles on his back, waving to the camera.










I'll post several today since tomorrow is Mahi girl's big moving day...


----------



## Quackinstackin

That 3rd pic is somethin else very awesome


I just wanna get my line wet


----------



## Prof. Salt

I find it very cool that some colorations light up from only a few directions. I'm not sure why it works that way, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## Leo

The size of the tail compared to the rest of the body is amazing along with the obvious Mahi colors


----------



## Prof. Salt

Last night she showed me a new and very interesting behavior. She turned herself nearly chrome and white to blend in with the silver mullet, and very slowly swam into the middle of the school. The mullet didn't run, but let her into the group. Slowly, she moved among the fish, looking to separate one out. When she did, there would be a lightning quick slash, and just as quickly she would begin slowly cruising with the group again. Brilliant!

By the time I realized what she was doing, the school was beginning to suspect something. I got some video of the hunting technique to share:


----------



## txbred

This thread shd be a sticky, imo. 

I know im not the only one that gets super excited when you post a new Video. She OWNS the tank!


----------



## patwilson

Awesome!


----------



## sotxks

Awesome Prof! Can't wait to see her at TSA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport

Defintely want to see that... very cool. Sort of reminds me of T2.


----------



## dinodude

How big is it appx now?


----------



## Agwader

****, she's almost eatin size now.


----------



## Prof. Salt

She doesn't hold still at the front glass much, but as near as I can tell she's just over nine inches. You guys are gonna have to subsist on family cats and dogs for a while longer until my pet gets bigger.


----------



## Prof. Salt

...joking. At her size you might need to have several sides if you're gonna make a meal.


----------



## Prof. Salt

I just got off the phone with the head aquarist at TSA, and we have a few more days until the move. They are still preparing her 12 foot circular tank for quarantine and making sure the filters and tank are all set up in a way that will be safest for her. Evidently they will jump, so that is an issue they are dealing with, and she's concerned about making sure Mahi girl doesn't run into the walls of the new tank. Mahi will have to chill there a while because they are currently treating the rig tank for a parasite problem. The treatment doesn't hurt the big fish, but it would hurt her. Six weeks is a long time, but that's how long she will need to be in quarantine before she can safely enter the showpiece tank. I expect she will grow a lot during that amount of time. We discussed many aspects of her behavior and needs, and I am pleased at how serious they are taking her arrival. 

Oh yeah, I told her about how many fans Mahi girl has, and that you guys were requesting a web cam. She was surprised at the number of people interested and thinks that a camera might be something they can do. She will check into it.

I will post some new pics or video later today...


----------



## Team Burns

Cool video!


----------



## jampen

Terrific news...

If funding is an issue, assure her that we can get it done. Plus, they are sure to gain some new membership and advertising out of this.


----------



## Prof. Salt

I will pass the word about funding if needed. Mahi girl and I both appreciate you guys for the offers of help.

Speaking of our little friend, she was really strutting this afternoon. She found out that she's really going to live in a neighborhood with grouper, tarpon, sharks and amberjacks, and this was her response:










I've noticed her driving skills are solid. She signals all turns with one pectoral fin. Left turn: left pectoral extends. Right turn: she puts the right one out. For maximum maneuverability, they all come out briefly and she looks GOOD!










Yeah that's a right turn... What, you thought I could just get her to put all the fins out for a photo?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I am worried of a big ol grouper eating her...I am sure they are making sure this isnt an issue correct? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am worried of a big ol grouper eating her...I am sure they are making sure this isnt an issue correct?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


You have the daddy syndrome and she isn't yours!


----------



## Prof. Salt

She won't head to the big tank until she can hold her own. They are doing a lot of work and investing in her, so they don't want anything happening to her either.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

JFolm said:


> You have the daddy syndrome and she isn't yours!


It a hard not too!!! Dont hate! Im sure plenty others feeling same way!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen

Better safe than sorry 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen

Do they mix pelagics with reef fish? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

I don't know, but they are pretty smart with their pairings. I didn't mean to imply that she would immediately become lunch for a bigger fish, lol. Those big ones will be neighbors at the facility, but I don't know yet who her room mates will be after quarantine.


----------



## ruffshod

This has been one awesome ride. Thanks Prof


----------



## jampen

Here is their list of exhibits

http://www.texasstateaquarium.org/exhibits-animals/

Keep her away from the bottlenose.

I guess she would eventually go in the Flower Garden


----------



## Agee008

WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!! When is she leaving??? Please dont tell me its very soon.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Prof. Salt said:


> I don't know, but they are pretty smart with their pairings. I didn't mean to imply that she would immediately become lunch for a bigger fish, lol. Those big ones will be neighbors at the facility, but I don't know yet who her room mates will be after quarantine.


We are all worried about our baby mahi girl. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcliff

Good stuff. Cant wait to take my little girl to visit her. She wont be born till another 2 weeks then there is a 2yr wait. Im gonna be able to tell her I watched her grow. What is the life expectancy for mahi girl?


----------



## Prof. Salt

Well my friends, Mahi girl is near the end of one road...
...and the beginning of a new road. She will be moved Tuesday when I get home from the office. I will be busy tomorrow preparing her transportation and water, so these might be the last photos I get to post before her big move. She has been a lovely little lady in the tank, and a terrifying beast of doom to the shrimp, minnows and mullet who have helped her to grow into a bigger fish so quickly. She is showing her traditional garb today, with more gold than has been the case previous days.

Gold really looks good on her:









I will suggest that the aquarium staff float a board or something similar in her quarantine tank so she can hide under it when she wants. She likes to hide out sometimes under my water outlets:









And I like this shot because without the flash, it shows her as I see her most often ...with those golden flakes reflecting off her top side, and her usual "relaxed" color choice:


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Good luck with the move on tuesday Prof...


Sent from that East 5


----------



## johndoughy

That tank will be good for her when she's bigger. A few huge reds, tarpon, lazy sharks, a jacked up turtle, a bunch of snapper...one of my very favorite exhibits.


----------



## Agee008

How long is she?


----------



## patwilson

Thanks for the awesome thread!


----------



## Prof. Salt

Best guess Agee? Just over nine inches. She seems to go through periods where she doesn't get longer but gains girth. I think she's been in that phase for a few days.


----------



## WildCard07

Good luck with the move. Thanks for the pictures and cool thread.


----------



## rubberducky

Man this thread has been awesome!! Thank you so much for sharing! 
Saturday I was wade fishing and every dang chunk of weed that floated up with in reach was scooped up with my net and shaken out! 
I know I'm not the only one on here that's been doing it lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

Couldn't help myself. I fed her and as soon as she ate the lap swimming began. She runs from one end to the other for around an hour as she gets the food to settle, and it makes for good photo oportunities. Here are a few more...

Doing the turn-and-burn at the end of the tank:









Feelin' mean!









"This tank is boring, and besides I... well HELLO sexy!"


----------



## WillieT

What an experience. Thanks so much for sharing. I know all of us wish Mahi Girl the best in her new home. I will certainly make it a point to go see her the next time I am in the area. Are those in charge willing to post pics or give a live feed? She is a celebrity and needs to be seen.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Several folks have asked about a live feed, and quite a few expressed a willingness to chip in for a camera. I will ask the aquarium staff if we can make this happen so we can all watch her grow. When I drop her off tomorrow I will get an answer and post it here.


----------



## AndyThomas

Prof. Salt said:


> Several folks have asked about a live feed, and quite a few expressed a willingness to chip in for a camera. I will ask the aquarium staff if we can make this happen so we can all watch her grow. When I drop her off tomorrow I will get an answer and post it here.


Perfect! Thank you


----------



## Agee008

I didn't sleep well last night. I hope it's not because of this thread. If so, I think I need help. Is she really gone?? Out of our lives? I think I'm gonna be sick again....


----------



## Bob Haley

*Great for kids thread*

I hope all you guys are all sharing this thread with your young kids.

I have to admit, iv been hooked and a very cool hobby for Prof Salt.


----------



## Prof. Salt

...unfortunately I experienced the lowest low today after weeks of the highest of highs.


A little while ago I was getting ready to move Mahi girl; She has outgrown my tank, and was heading for the Texas State Aquarium but as I was preparing everything, she very quickly became agitated and appeared to have a heart attack. She ran head-first into the gravel and was swimming hard. Alarmed, I reached into the water and righted her, but she just kept running for the gravel. I have been pushing her back and forth now for 20 minutes, as she has been unable to keep swimming. I recognize the signs when a fish's life is slipping away. I've seen it a thousand times when I'm fishing for food. She is showing them, rapidly breathing on the bottom and losing all her color. She isn't trying to swim any more and I'm beside myself. 
Mahis are wild and volatile fish, and I had a bad feeling that she might not take the move well. Lesson learned: some wild fish don't always transport easily. When you get them and put them in a tank they may need to spend their whole lives in that tank. I'm so sorry girl.

To those of you who have followed these posts with as much anticipation as I have had getting to feed and enjoy her each day, I'm sorry. I was doing the best I knew to do, and she could no longer stay in my tank... 
Evidently transporting them after about four inches in length is unheard of. Now I know why. I got lucky when I brought her home the first time. This is a hard lesson for a guy who is usually not upset by much in life. This really hurts.


----------



## KDubBlast

Darn sorry to hear that. Don't be to hard on yourself.


----------



## Sancroix

Poor thing. I'm sorry to hear that she is in a bad way. If by your efforts though, you have brought greater awareness and appreciation for the water and the life therein, then it has been a worthy endeavor.


----------



## boom!

Anybody close with an O2 system?


----------



## Prof. Salt

I appreciate the thoughts, and it was a worthwile journey. She died a few minutes ago.


----------



## WillieT

Everyone knows you did all you could. It was a great experience. I am so sorry this happened. She will be missed.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Wow, what a sad ending. 


Thanks for sharing a truly a once in a lifetime event.

Jerry


----------



## gunsmoke11

What a great story/experience!


----------



## aguaflaca

****. I was really hoping for a happy ending. 
but thank you very much for the story, pictures and experience.


----------



## hookset4

Once mahi girl started the behavior where she swam into the bottom it was done. I have never seen a fish recover once that starts. These are wild and very high metabolism fish.

Sad ending but this thread has been a wonderful read. Thank you Prof. Salt for the effort in keeping us involved as the story progressed.

-hook


----------



## Agwader

Wow, that sucks. Thanks for the journey.


----------



## redlover

life is full of un-expecting... thanks for the wonderful ride prof. Salt


----------



## txorange61

Nooo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texxan1

ahh man that sucks!!!!!!!!!

I was hoping she would make it and grow big and strong at the aquarium....

that was one kewl fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## johndoughy

Wow. Sobering.

Thanks professor.


----------



## Bird

What a bummer. Thanks for the ride Prof. Still thread of the year.


----------



## B2

what a kick in the nuts

this was the best thread ever


----------



## theyallbreak

Dang the wife and I are very sad.. We where going to go see the parents in Flour Bluff this summer and stop by and see her at TSA. Sorry...


----------



## rubberducky

Very sad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Devil 7

What a sad end to what was a great story. I've really enjoyed following this for a while and am disappointed that it ended like this.


----------



## bigflats

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## TripleGrip

how sad.


----------



## topdawg jr

Thank you for taking us on this journey, Prof. Salt. RIP Mahi Girl


----------



## WildCard07

Sorry to here that Prof. Thanks again for including us in the journey.


----------



## mtaswt

that's just too sad.......but thanks for all that you've done! We all know it wasn't anything that you could have prevented!


----------



## Bob Keyes

Thanks for the amazing ride. Moving fish is a crapshoot at best, I have moved very fragile fish like adult clown knife fish and had goldfish die on me. You gave her the best chance there was and life goes on, mine was richer because of Mahi girl and you.

Bob


----------



## iridered2003

Prof. Salt said:


> ...unfortunately I experienced the lowest low today after weeks of the highest of highs.
> 
> A little while ago I was getting ready to move Mahi girl; She has outgrown my tank, and was heading for the Texas State Aquarium but as I was preparing everything, she very quickly became agitated and appeared to have a heart attack. She ran head-first into the gravel and was swimming hard. Alarmed, I reached into the water and righted her, but she just kept running for the gravel. I have been pushing her back and forth now for 20 minutes, as she has been unable to keep swimming. I recognize the signs when a fish's life is slipping away. I've seen it a thousand times when I'm fishing for food. She is showing them, rapidly breathing on the bottom and losing all her color. She isn't trying to swim any more and I'm beside myself.
> Mahis are wild and volatile fish, and I had a bad feeling that she might not take the move well. Lesson learned: some wild fish don't always transport easily. When you get them and put them in a tank they may need to spend their whole lives in that tank. I'm so sorry girl.
> 
> To those of you who have followed these posts with as much anticipation as I have had getting to feed and enjoy her each day, I'm sorry. I was doing the best I knew to do, and she could no longer stay in my tank...
> Evidently transporting them after about four inches in length is unheard of. Now I know why. I got lucky when I brought her home the first time. This is a hard lesson for a guy who is usually not upset by much in life. This really hurts.


man, im sorry to hear this, but you did all you could do.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

As I mentioned on FB, don't be discouraged. If you catch another one try again. This was a 2cool thread.


----------



## mysteryfisherman

I'm sorry to hear this. I have come back to check on this thread every couple of days since it started because of how interesting it is. Don't beat yourself up about it, life happens to every creature on this earth. Thanks for all that you shared and all of the spectacular pictures, she looked like she really enjoyed her time with you and all of that free grub!


----------



## saltwater4life

Don't be so hard on yourself, you brought a pelagic from the gulf to your tank at home, to get her to where she got was amazing and to have her in your own home! Did a great job, now on to the next interesting critter! Maybe you can find a baby triple tail or baby snapper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281

This is an awesome thread nonetheless!! Sorry about Mahi Girl, she will be missed!


----------



## Reel Girl

How incredibly sad... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jesco

The educational value of this thread has been priceless. Thank you for sharing with us. I'm sorry for your loss. You were an excellent caretaker for Mahi Girl, as her growth and vigor clearly showed. I for one will never look at a clump of Sargassum without wondering what might be in there.


----------



## Trouthunter

Man I've been out of town and just now found out about Mahi Girl. 

Thanks for taking us with you Prof. You did a great job with her and we got to see something that I at least have never seen in a home aquarium...a real Mahi Girl.

Thanks again.

TH


----------



## WillieT

I have not been on 2Cool near as long as many on this site, but I can say in the time I have been here, this thread created the most excitement for me as any I have read. I truly looked forward to seeing what was new in the life of Mahi girl.


----------



## Prof. Salt

Mahi girl taught me a lot, and was fascinating to observe at such close range. I might be the only guy around who has been bitten by his pet dorado, lol. 

I am a curious observer, and I will always be on the lookout for another mahi. One day I might get lucky again and have a colorful little fish fall out of the seaweed. Rest assured I will post updates here and on other forums because these fish seem to have a universal draw with people. 

When Google searches for information on the care of baby mahis didn't have much to offer, I realized that these were truly uncharted waters. It was a pleasure to share the short but full journey with everyone.


----------



## txdukklr

Terrible, i've been traveling and came to check on the transfer.

Great thread hoped that she'd blossom in her new home. . . . .


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Sorry for the loss. Thank you for sharing the whole experience with your 2cool family... Looking forward to your next critter. 


Sent from that East 5


----------



## Stros121

Any updates on how she is doing?


----------



## KDubBlast

^lol


----------



## txdukklr

Stros121 said:


> Any updates on how she is doing?


go back a few pages


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Stros121 said:


> Any updates on how she is doing?


She gone.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

You should get it mounted. Sorry for the loss


----------



## dstocker

sorry buddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Crazy how we all got so attached to a fish that we all would have gaffed the second we got the chance. RIP Mahi girl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt

I've started a new tank for my 10 year old. She wanted a friendly tank where the fish don't eat each other. It has pipe fish, a sea horse, and some other fish with one pistol shrimp for a little excitement. The downside is that I constantly have to raise brine shrimp for their dinner. 

I miss Mahi girl, but life goes on...


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Prof. Salt said:


> I've started a new tank for my 10 year old. She wanted a friendly tank where the fish don't eat each other. It has pipe fish, a sea horse, and some other fish with one pistol shrimp for a little excitement. The downside is that I constantly have to raise brine shrimp for their dinner.
> 
> I miss Mahi girl, but life goes on...


Trust me, we all miss her too... Thank you for sharing that experience with us. Good luck with the new tank. How about a new thread and pics of that to help us move on?

Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## BigEgg

**** man i just came across this thread and was looking through every page with more and more joy and loving this little fish. then i see bad news right when i was hoping to see a little 12 inch dorado  maybe you will get lucky and find another one. such an awesome thread


----------



## flounder daddy

Sorry to hear this Glenn. One of the coolest fishing things ive seen in a long time.


----------

